# coolermaster cosmos 1000 RC-1000 VGA Air Duct???



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2009)

check the link

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...0 RC-1000-KSN1-GP Black/ Silver Computer Case

this case has a vga air duct. but if you look at the entire case there is no real vent. (no side vent or anything.) so how do you think it works. and does anyone have one?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the bottom fan too, loooks like a built in swivel. I bet it works well, dual 120mm intake and the bottom 120 should help intake.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I like the bottom fan too, loooks like a built in swivel. I bet it works well, dual 120mm intake and the bottom 120 should help intake.



doesnt look like any intake fans tho


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 14, 2009)

Are those not two intake fans by the HDD's:






I may be mistaken, but looks like it to me.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 14, 2009)

i like the look of that case till i saw the price,.



> The Cosmos 1000 from Cooler Master has an acoustical performance that reminds you of the quiet of space. Extreme sound suppression was a primary focus of the design. All four of the fans are 120mm to move the most air with the least noise. The two fans on the top blow air out through a louvered duct and the intake fan is on the bottoms and pulls air up through a filter. The side panels are covered in a sound deadening material.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 14, 2009)

I think its more gimmick than anything, but it will help keep the air closer to the GPU's (redirected if you will). As long as the drive bays aren't full, that is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Are those not two intake fans by the HDD's:
> http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/11-119-138-12.jpg
> 
> I may be mistaken, but looks like it to me.



i couldnt tell what they were


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm still questing if they are truly fans, they may not be.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 14, 2009)

From what I understand this isn't or shouldn't really be marketed towards the air cooling crowd. Lots of dead zones and all that fun stuff.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 14, 2009)

The Airduct leads the air which is pulled from the rear side and place it in the VGA area due the Airflow of the case.
HDD Cage has a seperate cooler which is equal to the bottom one, and u lost 1 5 1/4 slot if mounted

and yepp these are 2 fans blowing the heat out 

from my view it´s a great Case


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 14, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Lots of dead zones and all that fun stuff.



That's why there is the DREMEL


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> The Airduct leads the air which is pulled from the rear side and place it in the VGA area due the Airflow of the case.
> HDD Cage has a seperate cooler which is equal to the bottom one, and u lost 1 5 1/4 slot if mounted
> 
> and yepp these are 2 fans blowing the heat out
> ...



thanks, i really like the looks of it but i obviously dont want a case with bad airflow. all the other cases designed for lots of airflow are ugly.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 15, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> thanks, i really like the looks of it but i obviously dont want a case with bad airflow. all the other cases designed for lots of airflow are ugly.



just add Water


----------

